# New Wade fishing logo



## that_guy00 (Aug 14, 2012)

Visit www.facebook.com/reelwetfishing And like page for more info.

Website still in maintanance but you can see cover page www.reelwetfishing.com

Thank you,

To order contact

Sammy Guerrero
[email protected]
8323897283


----------

